
A DIY 32-bit game console for the price of a latte - m-photonic
http://rossum.posterous.com/20131601
======
Bjoern
Pretty neat. Here some URLs which weren't provided in the article.

[1] <http://ics.nxp.com/lpcxpresso/> [2]
[http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?lang=en...](http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?lang=en&site=US&WT.z_homepage_link=hp_go_button&KeyWords=lpcxpresso&x=0&y=0)

~~~
jcw
Looks like the LCPXpresso board costs around $30, the price of ten lattes.

------
chipsy
The Uzebox impresses me, but this is even cooler. More power in a smaller form
factor :)

~~~
m-photonic
Yeah, but the Uzebox has a kernel that lets you develop sprite/tile-based
games without worrying about cycle-counting and whatnot. This doesn't (yet).

------
jcw
I want to develop games for this. How hard would it be for someone with no
circuitry experience to build?

~~~
sliverstorm
If you can get the parts and PCB, you have the logical methodical mind of a
programmer, and you can learn to solder, you should be able to build it. SMT
soldering is one of the harder sorts, but if you learned how to solder
correctly you can do it.

Once you can solder, I'd put it at 'challenging but enjoyable, spend 2-7 late
nights'

~~~
bigiain
I don't think itd take anything like that long. It looks like there's 15 (smd)
components, 11 jumper wires, a 6 pin header and 4 wires from the joystick -
anybody who's ever successfully soldered smd components before could easily
put this together in under half an hour.

Have a look around and see if you can find a local hackerspace, there's
probably half a dozen people at my local one (free plug for
<http://robotsanddinosaurs.org> ) who'd do this for you any Saturday
afternoon...

~~~
sliverstorm
> anybody who's ever successfully soldered smd components before could easily
> put this together in under half an hour.

Yeah, but the parent has a self-described 0 experience, and I assume can't
solder either. So, 1 night to assemble, and 1-6 nights to debug.

~~~
bigiain
Yeah, I guess that's true.

I still reckon the parent poster should seek out a hackerspace or similar, so
he can spend those nights 1 through 6 debugging his game instead of the
hardware...

